# Van I plan to start with



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Here are a couple pics of a van I picked up this last spring and intend to start with when I go out on my
Own.
Bought this for 4k had 126k and is very very clean.
Buffed it out, sanded and painted the wheels, bumpers, and grill.
Overall looks very clean.
I made all the shelves and have added a bunch of
Stuff since these were takin.
It can carry pretty Much all the tools I'll need just not a lot of room for extra parts and what not.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

IMHO it is a mistake to use the wood shelves...

The added thickness of the wood alone eats up space....


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

I started 5 years ago with an astro van & it worked ok. Not a lot of room for everything you really need to carry. I had mine so loaded it looked like a low rider. Hard to keep clean & organized with limited room. The gas savings will be eaten up with extra trips to the supply house. You start with what you can & move up from there. I've been working out of box trucks the last 3 years and will never go back to anything smaller. Nice & clean though. Good luck going on your own!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Red's right about the wood shelves. I know.

I had to use an astro for a couple of years for both service and drain cleaning. The service part sucked. No way to fit a decent size stick of pipe, no heaters, the jackhammer alone filled it up, extra trips to the shop or supply house.... but it would fit into small spots great!

Looks like you did a nice job on it, but I have a feeling you're going to be looking for something a bit bigger being on your own.... depending on what you're going to get into.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Qplumb said:


> I started 5 years ago with an astro van & it worked ok. Not a lot of room for everything you really need to carry. I had mine so loaded it looked like a low rider. Hard to keep clean & organized with limited room. The gas savings will be eaten up with extra trips to the supply house. You start with what you can & move up from there. I've been working out of box trucks the last 3 years and will never go back to anything smaller. Nice & clean though. Good luck going on your own!


I tried going from a box back to a cargo van.... that lasted three months before I was sick of it and started looking again.

Dodge van 318= 11mpg and not enough room

Chevy 14' box 5.7= 9.5mpg with more than enough room


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I started out with pickup to van to extended van then 14' box truck then 12' utility truck when gas got so high, When I switched to the big box van I got the same gas millage as the extended van because I had it loaded down with tools and material


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

You gotta start with something! Good job on staying within your means and buying what you can afford. That lesson alone will help you on your business owner path. I started with a delapataded chevy S-10 and would make 3 trips to the jobsite if need be. Those days are long behind me but i still look back and laugh as i think of what my customers thought of me. Good luck on your new venture!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bulldozer said:


> You gotta start with something! Good job on staying within your means and buying what you can afford.


Yep! You did good...:thumbup:

My 1st van was one of these...
As a matter of fact same hub caps, color, mirrors, and even the vent in the roof..

It was an old phone company van, odometer said 30K I'm guessing 230K was probably about right...

I paid $500 for it and drove it another 550K on top of what it had....
Pretty good truck...


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Yep! You did good...:thumbup:
> 
> My 1st van was one of these...
> As a matter of fact same hub caps, color, mirrors, and even the vent in the roof..
> ...



Impressive Redwood..:thumbup: but even more impressive if it had a bumper sticker that said "If this van's a rockin, don't come a knockin"...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Yep! You did good...:thumbup:
> 
> My 1st van was one of these...
> As a matter of fact same hub caps, color, mirrors, and even the vent in the roof..
> ...


My boss started with one of those. After 19 years he said it died a sad death when it hopped into gear and was hit by a gravel truck while he was getting a ice cream.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

supakingDFW said:


> Impressive Redwood..:thumbup: but even more impressive if it had a bumper sticker that said "If this van's a rockin, don't come a knockin"...


That did happen a bit in the mid life of the van...

I had gotten a sweet gig as the plumber at a factory so all my tools were kept at the shop and I didn't have to haul them around all the time...

I put a kick ass stereo system in it with some Bose 301's in the back...:thumbup:

There were a couple of times Officer Perv didn't obey the bumper sticker and came knocking with his MagLight trying to see something...:furious::furious:


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

To be young again! Trust me, people that know me know i worked my ass off for everything i have. Theres no better feeling then laying in your easy chair on those rare days off and just thinking wow! What a ride! I was mentored by some excellent tradesmen and could never repay them for all the knowledge they shared. Now its my turn to return the favor.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Would strongly recommend installing some sheetmetal inside the windows and installing a hockey puck lock all around.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Would strongly recommend installing some sheetmetal inside the windows and installing a hockey puck lock all around.


 WHAT it looks like he is from Chicago. Theres no crime in Chicago is there.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I have one of those 10 foot long vans. It my be bigger than what you want in the city, but I think you will want at least a full size van before long. Jeesh even when I clean my van its never as clean as yours is. It looks good. Fact of the matter is our car companies make the worst work vehicle. What guys work out of in other parts of the world is awesome and small if need be.


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments and suggestions. 
I know eventually I'll want to move up to something larger but I'm gonna have to make do with this for the first couple years.
And yea I def. want to install pucks Locks.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Kpwplumb said:


> Thanks for the compliments and suggestions.
> I know eventually I'll want to move up to something larger but I'm gonna have to make do with this for the first couple years.
> And yea I def. want to install pucks Locks.


You in Chicago proper? Or the burbs?


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Here a box truck with my logo's needs DOT certification. (Minnesota)

Seems it's a real pain and lots of extra paperwork.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Good job KPW!

Beats the hell out of the Chevy Caprice 2-door w/Landau roof that I started with.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

The wood is heavy, too. 

But hey,guys have started out with a lot worse than that. 

Now get your arse out there and turn that van into dollars.


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> You in Chicago proper? Or the burbs?


Chicago..... Northwest side.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm up that way often.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I started working out of my personal Ford Explorer Sport Trac. On the weekends I'd fold the seats down and load it up with buckets and milk crates of tools. K-7500 in the bed. Now I'm running 2 full time service vehicles. Some of the best companies originate from humble beginnings. 

My only critique is the carpet. It's going to get filthy real quick. Aside from that, good job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borntoplumb (Jan 12, 2016)

That looks like a solid set up you have there! Nice and organized too! You are good to go my friend


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Yep! You did good...:thumbup:
> 
> My 1st van was one of these...
> As a matter of fact same hub caps, color, mirrors, and even the vent in the roof..
> ...


Had one of those mine was red and white how need you like that engine noise ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

JERRYMAC said:


> Had one of those mine was red and white how need you like that engine noise ?


The engine noise wasn't bad, the engine hatch had a good gasket...
Even if it was loud I wouldn't have heard it over those Bose 301's...
But that hot box in the summer...

A plus side was being able to do a tune up outside in the rain without getting week because I was sitting in the drivers seat...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

your van is ok but I dont care for the blue carpeting on the floors in the back.... it would not last a day with me before I spilled a can of glue or pipe dope all over the place....


the wood shelves are what they are and will work but will creak and moan as they loosen up.....


It will work....:yes:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Circus auto parts, victory auto wreckers-U-Pullit LKQ junkyards will all have van shelves for 100$ or so. Also I envy your armrests that is all. Astro and express can seats are interchangeable but I'm soooooo lazy. I want armrests but....the trade off is cloth seats. Anyways as a Chevy guy-hats off.


----------

